# Did My First "camping" This Last Weekend.



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

Many of you know that I full time in my 301bq. I drive around the country upgrading McDonalds restaurants or other computer related work. I use my trailer a lot different then most other people on here because its my house. So things like outdoor kitchen seemed sort of dumb to me as we never use it. I am also almost always in private parks that have full hook ups, except when wallydocking driving from one set of jobs to another.

Well last week we did a circuit from PA up through CT into Massachusetts, then Maine, then over to New Hampshire and into Vermont. We ended at a state park in Seneca Falls, NY to meet up with some friends who just recently got a camper. We were doing our first real "camping" and not just living in a trailer. There were no hookup so it was a good test of our battery bank and water rationing. And while I did use the outdoor sink a few time, the stove still didn't get used. I did cook over the fire the whole weekend though.  Good thing I had packed the cast iron when we started this a year ago. It's the first time we ever used the trailer like it was meant to be used. Suddenly it makes more sense.









You will also be happy to know that I made it the whole three days without firing up my "noisy" Champion generator.







The 2 6v gc-25's worked very well and I had plenty of power to spare. We did run out of water though. we were washing dishes for 12 people and a few showers. So finally morning I had to use a bath house which wasn't bad.

I would say it was a good experience and now I can commiserate a big more with some of you.









Thanks for all the tips that got us to that point.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Well done. Sounds like you approached it in the right way and were successful!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

How many times did you (or the DW) open the microwave expecting to use it "like always" ? I catch my DW all the time.... and no matter how many times I try to explain what works and what doesnt while drydocking, I get that blank "deer in the headlights" look.......


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

nope, didn't try to use the microwave at all. Once the kids asked if they could play Wii and I said "Go ride your bikes!" 

We even taught our hippy friend all about Maxwell House Coffee bags. Boiled water on the stove and add coffee bag. Oh and I learned that the Maxwell House instant coffee tastes like #$% in comparison to the filter bags. I think I may have to dig out my old peculator if we decide to do it again.


----------

